
One X – The first Nutritional Biosensor - Onex
One X is the world&#x27;s first real-time Nutritional and Health sensor, measuring your skin antioxidant level, directly from the palm of your hand. Your skin antioxidant status constantly changes in response to your diet and lifestyle habits. With One X, you can track how your habits impact your body, enabling you to make better, more healthful choices and reach your full antioxidant protection, path to long-term Health.
======
thatcat
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/one-x-the-first-
nutrition...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/one-x-the-first-nutritional-
biosensor-health#/)

